

IPhone 5 vs iPhone 4S: how the specs compare  - russellholly
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/iphone-5-vs-iphone-4s-how-the-specs-compare-20120912/
A side by side compare of the new iPhone to the old
======
warmfuzzykitten
The photo illustrations are outrageously misleading, making the iPhone 5 dwarf
the 4S. In reality, the iPhone 5 is only .37 (less than 3/8) of an inch taller
than the 4S, and .05 (less than 1/16) of an inch wider.

